# Images of Wakefield



## lazlar1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi All

I am involved with my local archive group and we collect images of all things past and present for future use by our community.

I am interested in any photographs of Wakefield in West Yorkshire. I would like to have any images of the buildings,places and other things that are changing rapidly before they are lost forever.

Please let me know if you have anything and if you are happy to add these to our archive database. We are a community group and have no resouces to pay for material, similarly we provide access to this material free of charge or if we do a reminisence event for the community we try to ask for a nominal sum in the form of a donation to cover our running costs.


Thank you.


----------



## phill.d (Oct 26, 2011)

Seen as it's a glorious Autumn day, and I'm feeling charitable, and good, I might be able to help you out there. 
I'll inbox you


----------



## Wakey Lad (Oct 26, 2011)

Which group you represent?


----------



## lazlar1 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Group*

I am Involved with Eastmoor Community Archives, we are based from St Swithuns on Arncliffe Road.


----------

